# Family therapy?



## PenguinCat (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone done this or have any advice? Our home life has become really unpleasant. We have 3 kids, they are 4, 7 and 10. I am totally burned out and have lost all discipline creativity. My husband is yelling at the kids too much, and I probably am too. There are a number of factors that have contributed (Dh had serious medical issue, also my mom was sick and dying this spring). But we need to find our way back. How does family therapy work? Are the kids there? Is it possible to do it withou my husband?


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

We went through it last year to help deal with the effects that our elder son's autism was having upon our family. It was basically a transitional service designed to identify the major challenges we were facing and working out strategies or find more specialized therapies to deal with each issue individually. It requires some work and patience but it was a good starting point. I wouldn't say that on its own it was a solution, mostly sort of a primer really. For example, it might suggest you and your husband seek couples counseling in order to learn how to work as a team. It may suggest having your children individually evaluated for any psychological or developmental issues.


----------

